# Where to buy this diffuser



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I was just wondering where I can find a diffuser like the one in the picture.


----------



## mauricio (May 29, 2005)

I dont now but this model seems to do a veri good job at difusing CO2, nice micro bubbles, if you find out pleace post i will like to get one


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Is a ADA diffuser...........$$$$$$$$  
Greetings


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

drsfostersmith.com has some that are similar, including the eheim that i use and like.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

The Eheim one works very well, but it isn't attractive like the one in the picture


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

I agree, it looks great and those bubbles are certainly micro.

I would be interested in importing some if anyone finds out where they are produced.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Someone had said it was somewhere in asia that you could get it.... but for me I know no one over there


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

Any idea where in Asia?


----------



## benny (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi guys,

Followed Richard's link here..

The Stainless Steel CO2 micro bubble diffusor is only available in Japan from what I understand. Some Japanese web retailers might have it, but those sites are mostly in Japanese only and don't do overseas shipping.

Here's another view...










Cheers,


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Maybe we can intice some of our oversea friends to ship them to us =D


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

If its ADA.. Try the Senske's over at ADG in the sponsors list. They are the only US based importers of ADA stuff. They might ship to Canada too. I am unaware of any Canadian or British based importers.

From the sounds of things, Amano is very picky about who he lets import his products. Though that may be just on retailers... I don't know. Art or Jeff Senske would know more about that.

my 2 pennies worth


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

That doesn't look like any ADA diffuser I have seen, and I highly doubt that is an ADA product because it doesn't have the prominent ADA logo on it like all their other products. I have seen that diffuser in web photos before and I do believe it is from a company in Japan.


----------



## benny (Feb 4, 2004)

fishfry said:


> That doesn't look like any ADA diffuser I have seen, and I highly doubt that is an ADA product because it doesn't have the prominent ADA logo on it like all their other products. I have seen that diffuser in web photos before and I do believe it is from a company in Japan.


You are correct. It's from another Japanese company.

Cheers,


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

When you see the price of this one, you will never want to see it again  ...just a warning


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

I didn't think it was so bad...


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

I was told it was German made. Forget the company who makes it though. The company also produces a model that attaches to the intake of your filter.

It can be found in Germany and Japan. In Japan it retails for 98000 yen. Pretty comparable to the ADA diffusers.


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Aaron

If you ever manage to find out who in Germany makes them, could you PM me their web address if they have one - I'm pretty keen on stocking them. Not only that but if they are producing specimens like that, I wonder what else they produce...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Aaron said:


> I was told it was German made. Forget the company who makes it though. The company also produces a model that attaches to the intake of your filter.
> 
> It can be found in Germany and Japan. In Japan it retails for 98000 yen. Pretty comparable to the ADA diffusers.


The company that makes that intake diffusor is Dennerle so that is quite possibly the manufacturer of that diffusor.


----------



## benny (Feb 4, 2004)

Guys,

Dennerle does not make this diffusor. It' made in Japan by a Japanese company.

Here is what the original packaging looks like. Price was at 9800 Japanese yen 2 years ago and now it seems to be at 10290 Japanese yen.










The manufacters' details is in the bigger white piece of paper, which is also the instruction and warranty. I just can't seem to remember where I stuff that piece of paper. Found everything else though.

Cheers,


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

We need a translator Benny


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

10290 Japanese yen=$91.47 US dollars (current rate)


----------

